# Need 1 diver for Sunday 5/3



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking for an extra diver. Splitting cost $50 to go. Out of destin. 2 tank trip and possible fishing. Spearfishing is what we are doing so let slay some snappa! Pm if interested or text 8502938100.


----------



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

Boats full


----------

